# blue-ray movies



## domiq (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all

I recently bough new tv. Its panasonic plasma full hd 3d 24p viera ... 
Problem:
The other day I searched for blueray movies on torrent. First suprise was size of movies. I don't have enough space for them, I then decided to get external hdd witch brings us to secound problem. How can I play them from hdd? I have ps3 as blueray player, my tv has usb as well. Problem is how can I play those movies, is there smarter choice then external hdd. I searched around and ppl said just burn them on blueray disc, problem with that is its expensive bcz I have to get hdd for downloading, and blueray reader for pc and ofc blueray discs.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Domiq,

TSF cannot support illegal activities. What you're doing sound like it's in violation of copyright, and I suggest you be very careful.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Just buy them. We do not support illegal file sharing here at Tech Support Forum.


----------

